# HANDY CHART FOR CONVERTING YARDS TO GRAMS



## knitgogi

Someone mentioned in a thread today that 100 grams of DK yarn should be enough to knit a certain item. A US knitter then asked how many yards that would be. I googled it and found this chart that lists conversions by weight and length. Example: DK: 2.5 yds (2.25m) / gram

So I figure that you can work backwards as well, so that 100 grams would be 100 x 2.5 yds = 250 yds.

It lists all the weights from lace through super bulky. I'm sure it's just approximate, but at least it's somewhat of a help when you read a pattern that calls for grams and you think in yards (and visa versa).

According to the poster, it apparently is hard to find this information laid out like this elsewhere. She said she really had to dig around to find it, so I thought I'd share it.

http://www.mockingbirdknits.com/2014/05/05/yarn-weight-and-length-converting-yards-to-grams/


----------



## knittingnanna19

This will be so very useful. Many thanks .


----------



## galaxycraft

I just use a conversion site - http://www.metric-conversions.org/weight/grams-to-ounces.htm

1 g = 0.03527392 oz


----------



## knitgogi

galaxycraft said:


> I just use a conversion site - http://www.metric-conversions.org/weight/grams-to-ounces.htm
> 
> 1 g = 0.03527392 oz


That's interesting, too. And I'll be saving it, as well. Do you think the conversion of grams to ounces is more accurate than the conversion of grams to yards?


----------



## galaxycraft

knitgogi said:


> That's interesting, too. And I'll be saving it, as well. Do you think the conversion of grams to ounces is more accurate than the conversion of grams to yards?


http://www.convertunits.com/from/grams/to/yard

http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/ConvertYardsorMetersToOunces.html


----------



## knitgogi

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.convertunits.com/from/grams/to/yard
> 
> http://www.thedietdiary.com/knittingfiend/tools/ConvertYardsorMetersToOunces.html


Oh wow! But that original chart I posted makes it seem like yardage is different for different weights of yarn. I think I'll do a little "testing" with all this info. For instance, the chart I posted says:

Lace: 8.8 yds (9m) / gram

Fingering: 4.4 yds (4m) / gram

So that's a big difference for ONE GRAM's worth.


----------



## galaxycraft

knitgogi said:


> Oh wow! But that original chart I posted makes it seem like yardage is different for different weights of yarn. I think I'll do a little "testing" with all this info. For instance, the chart I posted says:
> 
> Lace: 8.8 yds (9m) / gram
> 
> Fingering: 4.4 yds (4m) / gram
> 
> So that's a big difference for ONE GRAM's worth.


One reason why I don't pay attention to such info.
If I want Exact yardage I will pull out my yard stick. :lol:
Only true way with the many variables with yarns and the yarn classes and manufacturers.


----------



## knitgogi

galaxycraft said:


> One reason why I don't pay attention to such info.
> If I want Exact yardage I will pull out my yard stick. :lol:
> Only true way with the many variables with yarns and the yarn classes and manufacturers.


You're so right on that! (as usual, btw  LOVE LOVE LOVE your wealth of knowledge and experience!) Nice to at least get a kind of ball park idea, though, if that's all I need.

Thank you for your valuable contribution to this topic, in case others who have wondered the same as I have make their way to this thread.


----------



## vershi

That is handy, thank you for that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane4961

Is there a chart that can be on the phone when you go to the store to help you convert the yarn. It is nice to have it here but I am not at the store right now

Diane4961


----------



## Conchalea

Grams & ounces measure weight, while yards & meters measure length. Due to differences in size of yarns such as lace, fingering, DK, worsted, etc, a true conversion of grams to yards & vice versa, would have to be different for each class of yarn. In my science classes, I would tell my students that attempting such a conversion wouldn't make sense.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher

Thanks for the post, and all of the informative input.


----------



## Aliciabell

Thank you so much for this info. I needed this last Nov when making 2-3 color scarves. I couldn't find it anywhere. TY


----------



## mirium

Conchalea said:


> Grams & ounces measure weight, while yards & meters measure length. Due to differences in size of yarns such as lace, fingering, DK, worsted, etc., *a true conversion of grams to yards & vice versa, would have to be different for each class of yarn.* In my science classes, I would tell my students that attempting such a conversion wouldn't make sense.


That's what the list does -- gives an average conversion factor _for each class of yarn._ It would be an estimate, of course -- there's variation within each class, and different fibers have different densities. But if you're in the store with a pattern that only gives yardage and the yarn you're drooling over only gives weight, I think this is helpful info.

You're absolutely right that "weight to length" doesn't work unless you have a conversion factor, of course, and that's an important concept to get across to students! (And pretty hard to get across, I'll bet...) And as you said, any conversion factor has to take possible variations into account, such as different weights of yarn. Since yarn weight classes limit those variations, an average "length per weight" estimate within each class is possible. But you're right, "length per weight" wouldn't make sense for something that doesn't have predictable constraints on that variation -- such as zucchini. :mrgreen:


----------



## Altaskier

It would be very dependent on the fiber content. I agree with Galaxycraft that the only way is to measure yardage. You can measure off a few yards, ball it up and weigh it. Then calculate the yardage of the whole skein by using your small sample.

Example: 5 yards = 10 grams.
Entire skein weighs 100 grams. You know you have 50 yards.


----------



## mtnmama67

Conchalea said:


> Grams & ounces measure weight, while yards & meters measure length. Due to differences in size of yarns such as lace, fingering, DK, worsted, etc, a true conversion of grams to yards & vice versa, would have to be different for each class of yarn. In my science classes, I would tell my students that attempting such a conversion wouldn't make sense.


Agree....one needs to come apples to apples..not apples to bananas.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Thank you!


----------



## Bonidale

Thank you so much!


----------



## knitgogi

mirium said:


> That's what the list does -- gives an average conversion factor _for each class of yarn._ It would be an estimate, of course -- there's variation within each class, and different fibers have different densities. But if you're in the store with a pattern that only gives yardage and the yarn you're drooling over only gives weight, I think this is helpful info.


Yes, that is what I was trying to get across, and I think this chart can at least give people a rough estimate.


----------



## knitgogi

Altaskier said:


> It would be very dependent on the fiber content. I agree with Galaxycraft that the only way is to measure yardage. You can measure off a few yards, ball it up and weigh it. Then calculate the yardage of the whole skein by using your small sample.
> 
> Example: 5 yards = 10 grams.
> Entire skein weighs 100 grams. You know you have 50 yards.


I imagine the most serious of knitters have that kind of scale, but most casual knitters, myself included, do not; so I appreciate a way to at least have a rough estimate for the various classes of yarn.


----------



## yona

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Moondancermel

Thanks for the link. I always have problems with American patterns as they often say ounces and or length and as you say we use grams here.


----------



## Diane D

knitgogi said:


> Someone mentioned in a thread today that 100 grams of DK yarn should be enough to knit a certain item. A US knitter then asked how many yards that would be. I googled it and found this chart that lists conversions by weight and length. Example: DK: 2.5 yds (2.25m) / gram
> 
> So I figure that you can work backwards as well, so that 100 grams would be 100 x 2.5 yds = 250 yds.
> 
> It lists all the weights from lace through super bulky. I'm sure it's just approximate, but at least it's somewhat of a help when you read a pattern that calls for grams and you think in yards (and visa versa).
> 
> According to the poster, it apparently is hard to find this information laid out like this elsewhere. She said she really had to dig around to find it, so I thought I'd share it.
> 
> http://www.mockingbirdknits.com/2014/05/05/yarn-weight-and-length-converting-yards-to-grams/


Tried the above link and its says not found. Anyone know of another. I am trying to find out how much grams i have left. I know the yards and its worsted yarn ( 1o wp1) Caron Soft Solids...


----------



## knitgogi

Diane D said:


> Tried the above link and its says not found. Anyone know of another. I am trying to find out how much grams i have left. I know the yards and its worsted yarn ( 1o wp1) Caron Soft Solids...


Sorry the link no longer works. It used to, but I've found that often times websites end up going to that "great website in the sky" at some point and links no longer work. It was good information, and I don't know where else it can be found.


----------



## Diane D

i have been looking to see how to convert my yarn left into grams....sjoe its complicated


----------



## knitgogi

I think some people just get a scales and weigh their yarn. If you don't find anything soon, maybe you should start a new thread and ask the question since this one is so old. Probably not many people will even see it. More people will see it and perhaps be able to give an answer if you start a new topic with it. I'll try to look myself shortly, but doubt I'll have much luck.


----------



## Diane D

thanks knitgogi....


----------



## knitgogi

Well, I've looked and can't find one, and I'm sure the reason lies in the reasoning set forth in this earlier quote (pasted below):



Conchalea said:


> Grams & ounces measure weight, while yards & meters measure length. Due to differences in size of yarns such as lace, fingering, DK, worsted, etc, a true conversion of grams to yards & vice versa, would have to be different for each class of yarn. In my science classes, I would tell my students that attempting such a conversion wouldn't make sense.


That's what had made this link so good. Someone had apparently gone to a lot of trouble to do an estimate of the different types/weights of yarns, so it at least gave a rough estimate. Can't believe that link no longer works! Those little food scales sometimes don't cost all that much, at least they didn't "back in the day." That's probably all you'd need to weigh it. I think that is your only option at this point, as 10 yds of lace yarn is going to be far fewer grams than 10 yds of super bulky, for instance.


----------



## Diane D

Will have to invest in a digital one then as my scale is the old kind - only measures in 100 grams....thank you for your help much appreciated.


----------



## knitgogi

You're quite welcome.


----------



## Ms.N

So would I have skein of yarn of 100 grams would that make a pineapple doily
Msn


----------



## knitgogi

I suppose it would depend on the pattern, the yarn, and how big your doily is, but based on what I found below, it seems it would be plenty:

This pattern, for instance, says it uses only one ball of #20 cotton lace yarn. http://www.craftpassion.com/2016/02/pineapple-doily-pattern.html/2

This listing (http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/daiso-cotton-lace-20-multicolor--)for a ball of #20 Cotton lace yarn says it's 20 grs. (it also made mention that this particular 20 grs. of cotton lace = approx. 87 yds, but caution -- you can't automatically assume that 20 grs. of any cotton lace yarn would equal that exactly, and another weight of yarn certainly would NOT.)

So, if you had a 100 gr ball of cotton lace yarn, it seems to me that you could make roughly 5 doilies using the pattern above. (No guarantees, of course. Just what I'm deducing from a little research. Also, I guess you'd have to take into account that the pattern writer only said "one ball." I guess "her" ball could have been 100 gr and not 20, which, of course, then would only make one doily, not 5. But surely 100 gr. is plenty to make a regular doily!)


----------



## knit4ES

Diane D said:


> Tried the above link and its says not found. Anyone know of another. I am trying to find out how much grams i have left. I know the yards and its worsted yarn ( 1o wp1) Caron Soft Solids...


 This will work, for some reason the original delimiter was removed.... http://www.mockingbirdknits.com/2014/05/05


----------



## knitgogi

Here is another "for instance." This pattern calls for 1 ball of #10 crochet cotton. https://web.archive.org/web/20081119034011/http://promotions.drgnetwork.com/newsletters/talkingcrochet/pages/TCNL1907_patt.html

This ball of Herrschner's #10 crochet cotton (https://www.herrschners.com/product/aunt+lydia's%26%23174-+classic+10+crochet+thread.do) is 400 yds, as opposed to that smaller ball I described above. (Doesn't say how many grams.) So it's making me wonder if that smaller ball I described above (87 yds.) would be enough. However, the above was only 20 grs, too, and you have 100 gr. so that would be 5x the yardage (approx. 435 yds total in that 100 grs, assuming yours is 20 weight), so still, that surely should be plenty for one doily weather you're using #10 or #20.


----------



## knitgogi

knit4ES said:


> This will work, for some reason the original delimiter was removed.... http://www.mockingbirdknits.com/2014/05/05


WOW! That's great! Thank you so much, knit4ES! I did not want to lose that link, and I am sure there are others who will appreciate this so much, too!


----------



## jaygirl1

Fantastic. I've been scratching my head trying to figure out how to convert yards to grams. This has helped a lot.Thanks. :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Pearl Garden

Hi everyone,
I am new here {waves} but have been crocheting since I was old enough to hold a hook...lets just say it was the early '70's. Anyway, I recently ran into a similar issue with a crochet pattern written by an English lady. Her materials list called for 220 meters of yarn. Since I wanted to use some hand-me-down yarn and I didn't know how much there was, I found this handy website that shows you how to figure out yarn length from weight. 
http://freshstitches.com/length-of-yarn-by-weight-how-to-calculate/
It may not be exact to the 100th of an ounce, but at least it gives you a ballpark idea of how much you've got, if you're like me and have a ball of this and a ball of that. 
Cheers everyone!


----------



## shpak

I'm just extremely new at knitting so I don't have a clue I'm much of this but I did read this.
There's no way to directly convert grams to yards because each weight (thickness) of yarn will vary from another. 50 grams can be 80 yards in chunky, 100-120 in worsted, 150 in DK or 200 in laceweight. So it depends on the yarn. You can find all kinds of yarns by gauge at yarndex.com, the descriptions may help you figure it out. :sm06:


----------



## Ms.N

shpak said:


> I'm just extremely new at knitting so I don't have a clue I'm much of this but I did read this.
> There's no way to directly convert grams to yards because each weight (thickness) of yarn will vary from another. 50 grams can be 80 yards in chunky, 100-120 in worsted, 150 in DK or 200 in laceweight. So it depends on the yarn. You can find all kinds of yarns by gauge at yarndex.com, the descriptions may help you figure it out. :sm06:


Thank you fr the information
Msn


----------



## EllenFuller

So what about 20 grams. This is so confusing. As is the exchange of the euro to USD. Thanks.


----------



## Mary Diaz

TawnyaFletcher said:


> Thanks for the post, and all of the informative input.


ditto :sm06:


----------



## Palenque1978

This is wonderful. Thank you for this very clear explanation. By the by, the link no longer exists, but no matter because your lesson is still posted (in general search) for all to view.

Now I can go forward to make the Harry and Meghan dolls. Fiona Goble did it again... as she did when William and Catherine married and made dolls of them - including the Bishop of Canterbury and the Corgies.... the book, named Knit Your Own Royal Wedding is a hoot even if one doesn't knit them. At the time I had a hell of a time finding flesh-colored yarn in dk weight... but, I found it now for a huge price... but for me it's worth it. 

Most Americans don't know or understand the metric system. I say Americans because we the the only country on our planet that doesn't adhere to the metric system. 

Thelma 
(I must rejoin you all in this forum again)


----------



## Nanamel14

Lots of great information thanks for sharing


----------



## verdikid

Thanks so much, but when I enter is states not found. [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Deegle

It only gives you a rough idea, I have many brands of DK yarns that are 100g weight but have different yardage on the band's. Some fibers are heavier than others.


----------



## njbetsy

The link for me didn't work either, but thanks for the edited link that did work.


----------

